# Artificial reefs



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looking to have an artificial reef created and placed. there was someone offering reef numbers and new reefs placed, but cannot find any info on him now. Any one have any information on reef placement?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Look here:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/want-numbers-reef-813146


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/chicken-coop-reefs-sale-741553/


----------

